# Wagon



## faule (25. Nov 2011)

Hallo Leute ich bin neu Anfängerin bei java und auch bei Java-Forum ,habe durch internet gefunden, und Java Hilfe, dass besser lernen kann. Ich weiss es noch nicht ,wie ich benutze ........



public Wagon(Type type)
Jeder Wagen erhält bei seiner Initialisierung einen Typ (Type) Engine, Bistro, First oder Second und abhängig vom Typ eine Kapazität (Anzahl erlaubter Personen): Engine: 1, Bistro 30, First: 20 und Second: 50. Verwenden Sie zur Definition der Eigenschaften Typ und Kapazität einen enum-Typ.


----------



## Gast2 (25. Nov 2011)

Hast du auch ne konkrete Frage? Hast du Ansätze bei denen du nicht weiterkommst?
Hausaufgaben lösen wir hier in der Regel nicht


----------



## Fab1 (25. Nov 2011)

Ich hoffe doch, du machst deinem Namen nicht alle Ehre. :lol:


----------



## ARadauer (25. Nov 2011)

Echt... die Fragen werden immer besser?
Was ist überhaupt die Frage?


----------



## SlaterB (25. Nov 2011)

stand zuerst in einem anderen Thema zu Enum, so ähnlich soll es wohl werden,
eine richtige Beschreibung ersetzt das aber auch nicht

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/127752-enum-parameter-methode.html


----------



## Niki (25. Nov 2011)

klingt zumindest sehr nach google translator


----------

